# Love Story: The Notebook



## Retired

Seen on Netflix The Notebook, made in 2004, I never heard of it but when I saw it yesterday on Netflix, enjoyed it immensely.  It's a beautiful love story that also looks at the effects that aging can have on a loving relationship.

The story is multidimensional, with solid performances by a couple of actors that were born in London Ontario (Ryan Gosling and Rachel McAdams), along with several veteran actors (James Garner, Gina Rawlings, Sam Shepard).

As always, I enjoy reading the Goofs and Trivia sections of IMDB as a backgrounder before watching the movie to make it even more interesting.

Oh yes, it's a tearjerker!...:sob:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yes, excellent film, one of the originals on Alzheimer's.

There are a couple of others that are worth looking out for too.

Still Alice (2014): I haven't seen it yet but it was well reviewed. A linguistics professor and her family find their bonds tested when she is diagnosed with Alzheimer's Disease. Starring  Julianne Moore, Alec Baldwin, and Kristen Stewart.

Alive Inside (2014) - IMDb: A documentary. Dan Cohen, founder of the nonprofit organization Music & Memory, fights against a broken healthcare system to demonstrate music's ability to combat memory loss and restore a deep sense of self to those suffering from it.


----------



## Banned

I both read the book and saw the movie for Still Alice. 

Both are fantastic and definitely worth seeing or reading.


----------



## MHealthJo

I still have to get around to watching Still Alice, definitely caught my attention...

Oh boy, The Notebook, what a memorable film. I super rarely cry in a film, but man did that one get me. 

Very beautiful and as you said Steve, fantastic performances.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I don't know how many of you have heard this song by Glen Campbell, written and recorded while he was already struggling with the onset of Alzheimer's:



And here's a song by his daughter, Ashley Campbell:



There is a documentary about his farewell tour: Glen Campbell: I'll Be Me (2014) - IMDb:





I thought I recently read about a new movie about his journey into full Alzheimer's but I can't find it now. Possibly it was a book...


----------



## rdw

The documentary about Glen Campbell is called "I'll Be Me". It is an excellent show.


----------

